# Uferbegrenzung Folie kleben?



## CaptainJackSparrow (27. Juni 2013)

Moin liebe Teichforianer 
Ich baue gerade einen kleinen formalen Gartenteich. Dazu habe ich für die Uferbegrenzung Rasenkantensteine benutzt, die ich einbetoniert habe. Durch die Anordnung der Steine ergibt sich eine quadratische Teichwasseroberfläche von 2,5 x 2,5 Metern. Die Gartenfläche schließt  fast  mit Oberkante Randstein ab ( es stehen 5 cm vom Randstein nach oben über )
Zur Innenseite also zu Teich fällt das Ufer Aufgrund der Steine direkt senkrecht um ca. 20 cm ab (meine Flachwasserzone).
Ursprünglich wollte ich die Teichfolie über die Steine drüberlegen und auf der Gartenseite das Ende der Folie einbuddeln. Da mir aber jetzt die Idee kam, dass ich gerne die Oberkante der Randsteine gerne sehen möchte, möchte ich die Folie, nachdem sich die Folie gesetzt hat auf der Innenseite des Teich abschneiden, sodass sie mit Oberkante Randstein bündig aufhört.
Ich vermute allerdings, dass sich die Folie dann nach innen klappen wird, und in den Teich kippt. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Problem lösen kann? Kann ich die Folie an die Randsteininnenseite kleben  ( wenn ja, womit)? Oder ist es generell problematisch?

Gruß Jack


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Uferbegrenzung Folie kleben?*

hmm, andersrum wärs sinnvoller gewesen, die Randsteine AUF die Folie, dann dahinter abschneiden


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Uferbegrenzung Folie kleben?*

Danke für die Antwort,
nun ist es aber leider zu spät :/.
Ich hatte da auch erst dran gedacht es so rum zumachen, aber dann hätte ich die Steine nicht befestigen können. Pflanzkübel, wie du sie verwendet hast, konnte ich aus platzgründen nicht verwenden. Diese stehen ja aufgrund der großen Auflagefläche schon quasi alleine … 
Also wenn ich die Folie nicht über die Steine legen möchte, muss ich mir was einfallen lassen, dass die Folie an den Steinen haften bleibt. Vielleicht hat wer ne‘ Idee von euch..


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Uferbegrenzung Folie kleben?*

die Pflanzsteine sind auch betoniert...   ne andre Möglichkeit wäre es, es so zu machen, dann bleibt die Folie auch da wo sie sein soll

Ich hoffe, Du verstehst meine grobe Zeichnung


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Uferbegrenzung Folie kleben?*

upps


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Uferbegrenzung Folie kleben?*

Die Zeichnung ist eindeutig und die Idee finde ich ziemlich gut! Je 
nachdem wie hoch ich den Kies zwischen Randstein/Folie und Bruchstein aufschütte, bleibt nur noch ein kleiner Zipfel Folie übrig..der da vor sich herbaumeln kann. Und die könnte ich dann ja mit dem ein oder anderen großen stein ja noch stützen...

Danke


----------



## Lucy79 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Uferbegrenzung Folie kleben?*

so hab ich unsre Pflanzzone gestaltet, hab mir hier beim Sand und Kieskontor Juramarmor geholt, haben für die Tonne 70 Euro gezahlt.....


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Uferbegrenzung Folie kleben?*

Hallo Jack

Ich habe die Folie (EPDM) flächig mit einem Kontaktkleber (wie Pattex nur flüssiger) an die Randsteine geklebt. Gab es extra für die Folie zu kaufen.
Darüber habe ich die Ufermatte mit einem Metallprofil angeschraubt, ähnlich wie bei NG
http://shop.naturagart.de/Teiche/Uf...fuer-Teichraender/NaturaGart-Klemmprofil.html
Ich habe mir nur billigere Edelstahl-Teppichübergangsprofile über das Internet gekauft.
Ging eigentlich ganz gut...
Auf dem Foto die Linke Seite. (Rand wird noch eingesät)
Ist ein Filtergraben daher ist kein Wasser zu sehen!

Viel Erfolg!

Knut


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Uferbegrenzung Folie kleben?*

Danke danke für die Antworten, alles super Ideen!

Ich wollte eigentlich heute weiter bauen.. aber bei dem Wetter ...


----------

